# Y a vosotros,¿que deporte/s os gusta/practicais?



## jorger (Mar 18, 2009)

Bueno, imagino que vosotros no todo lo que se hace esta reaccionado con la electronica jeje..
Cual es el deporte que os gusta hacer,cual practicaríais..etc etc   

Empiezo yo.
Lo mío es el parkour 
Ser y durar!


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 18, 2009)

Yo practicaba culturismo,pesaba 125k de puro musculo...ahora peso 95 y sin mucho musculo que digamos....ahora lebanto birras de litro y tengo que estar haciendome muy mallor porque a la quinta no puedo lebantarla llena


----------



## matrix01 (Mar 24, 2009)

amm pues a mi lo que mas me gusta es el bountain bike,  no se ,estas con la electronica con  compoentes circuitos instruentos , herramieentas y sobre todo lo mejor es cuendo estas cn un circuito y buscas el fallo en el pero o no encuentras y claro te enpiezas a ponerte negro y pasar a ese cambio de estar en plena natraleza con las plantas , los arbles los animales me  relaja te olvidas un poco del circuito jejeje  ¡me gusta! pero aro tabien moentos y mchos en los que te funciona el circuito o lo que estas aciendo referido con la electronica que te sale bien y entonces no quiero  salir  jejejjej . un saludo matrix


----------



## santiago (Mar 24, 2009)

rugby, desde los 5 años, y  tengo la fama de talar a la gente abajo con los tackles, 

ahora hay algo que me molesta
muere un jugador de futbol, y si, la opinon publica le hecha la culpa a otras cosas: no el loco se inyectaba, nno el loco....

en cambio si  se muere alguien jugando al rugby , la culpa es el rugby, y no hay nada que decirles

que bolazo no, si alguien alguna vez entro a una cancha como jugador de rugby, deve saber, que los sentmientos, y la amistad, es lo principal para ganar

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2009)

santiago dijo:
			
		

> ....que bolazo no, si alguien alguna vez entro a una cancha como jugador de rugby, deve saber, que los sentmientos, y la amistad, es lo principal para ganar


El famoso tercer tiempo.

Yo hace años que hago un duro entrenamiento, (Y modestamente considero que llegue a un muy buen nivel) en el levantamiento y vaciado de botellas de cerveza.


----------



## santiago (Mar 24, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> El famoso tercer tiempo.



es lo mejor de jugar, tengo amigos de rugby de otras provincias hace mas de 5 años, que seguimos en contacto, del tercer tiempo salen los amigos, ahora eso si el el partido se deja todo        

no se por que me acorde de una anecdota, 
de mendoza habia llegado un equipo a jugar en el quincho de tilcara, (es conocido cariñosamente como el quincho por la cantidad de recuerdos de todos los equipos, y todos los momentos emotivos que se pasaron ahi)

jugamos, que se yo, empatamos en el partido, la cosa es que a mi capitan lo vomito uno de los mendocinos, jajajaja que cago de risa, el loco antes de entrar a jugar se habia clavado un litro de chocolatada cindor y un sanguche de mortadela jajaja que risa , esto paso hace 6 años, y todavia somos amigos con ese club, la semana que viene vienen ellos jaja que anecdotas , sentarse a escuchar los partidos de los viejos , que lindo, si no se experimenta ni siente , no se sabe como es

saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 24, 2009)

Me encanta ver esos deportes rudos, rugby o fútbol americano, lastima que por estos lados solo existe un deporte: el fútbol y eso de darle patadas a un balón no me llama la atención. Mas que todo, me gusta ver el futbol americano porque es un deporte muy vistoso donde la estrategia juega un papel muy importante.

Entre otras cosas, le encargue a un conocido que viene de estados unidos un balón de fútbol americano, para divertirme los domingos aunque sea enviando pases al aire.



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Yo hace años que hago un duro entrenamiento, (Y modestamente considero que llegue a un muy buen nivel) en el levantamiento y vaciado de botellas de cerveza.



Maestro!

Casualmente, me hiciste acordar de esta imagen.


----------



## santiago (Mar 24, 2009)

jajajaja


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2009)

¿ Donde consiguieron mi foto ?


----------



## alexus (Mar 24, 2009)

jajajajjajaja

sa pasa "san andres de armenia", bueno les cuento, mi deporte favorito (y mi medio de transporte diario) es el ciclismo "de las ruedas grandes", poseo una bici de ruta, que es con la que entreno para no perder la forma jaja y una de mtb con la que me transporto todos los dias a trabajar, haciendo un total de 60 km por dia! jaja

que es el park tour?


----------



## gca (Abr 8, 2009)

Bueno yo voy al gimnasio todos los dias ,jugaba futbol todos los findes y ahora voy a empezar kick boxin.

Saludos


----------



## rash (Abr 9, 2009)

..jajaja me reí leyendo lo anterior.... yo hago cada dos fines de semana rutas de senderismo (andamos unos 20-30 Km) por la serranía... y cuando llegamos al destino nos pegamos una comilona que no veas con fiesta incluida y mucha cerveza... así que lo del deporte es una excusa   ....

...saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 10, 2009)

No hay nada como jugar por las tardes un partido de futbol callejero con los amigos. (y las amigas).

saludos.


----------



## deniel144 (Abr 10, 2009)

yo practico aikido es mi pasion  por eso el avatar 

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2009)

De chico era socio del Club Harrods Gath & Chaves , pero ahí mas que natación no hacía , después me pasaron a River Plate , donde empecé en el campamento de cadetes, y pasando hasta por box , hice un poco de todo , representaba al club en Volley y en el 72 salimos Campeones Argentinos en la categoría Cadetes (yo era bastante malo ops: ).

Después con la facu , me alejé del deporte ... con la familia , otro tanto más.

En el 97 se me dió por volar e hice un curso de vuelo en Parapente por Manzanares Pcia. de Bs As , se despega desde tierra , te remolcan con una soga de 1200 mts y malacate de motor a explosión , es como izar un barrilete , "inflas" y te suben , y a 300 - 400 mts se hace el suelte , y si hay térmicas ¡y las encontrás!   subís tipo 2000 - 2500 metros , sinó hacés un "pianito"   (planeo de bajada). En el 99 fuí al sur de Brasil , Zapiranga , a hacer la parte de despegue y vuelo en montaña , mucho más bonito pero más jugado , ya que inflás y corrés y hay un punto de no retorno , donde tenés que decidir si planchás o seguís . . .   Nunca me tiré a "precipicio"   

Hoy me dedico a aparkour con el coche o aparkour a ver tele y ejercito eficientemente el dedo pulgar contra el control remoto y hago algo de gimnasia con el mouse   .


----------



## burren (Abr 11, 2009)

saludos bueno pues antes era solo deporte lo hubiera tenia como 2 juegos de futbol a la semana y basket con los kamaradas pero ahora la verdad e subido bastante de peso jajajajajajaja de ser talla 32 me fui a la 38 (treinta y oso jajajaja)  no soy 36 pero si es bastante me llama la atensión lo del parkeou pero tengo una lesion en la rodilla la cual me hace pensar en realizar todas la piruetas mmmmmmmmm tal vez pero primero en forma y luego veremos ademas la beer no debe faltar y pues efectivamente soy chiva de corazon ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡dale rabaño!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vMZ...eeKmWjg/hqdefault.jpg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Abr 11, 2009)

Karate Shotokan desde el año 1972 en el club de Karate de Universidad Nacional de ingenieria en Lima Perú , de hecho que el karate do no fué solo un deporte como en la actualidad ,es una disciplina integral , un arte marcial donde el objetivo es vencerse a sí mismo , nuestros propios temores , nuestra natural indisciplina , uno sigue un código de conducta y moral llamado Dojo Kun , si bien en la juventud debemos pasar competencias muy duras en el enfrentamiento competitivo con adversario llamado kumite y recibimos muchas lesiones , esto nos enseña a ser cautos en todo , con los años y la madurez nos trae tranquilidad y paz en el espíritu,


----------



## Guest (Abr 11, 2009)

Yo hago maquinas (musculacion y tal), soy un palillo asi que no os imagineis un culturista ni nada parecido, es mas, paso de eso por no cambiar mi metabolismo. Ocasionalmente hago parkour, pero del racional, no del exibicionista, es decir, ir de un lugar a otro en el menor tiempo posible, las volteretas y mortales se los dejo a los que se quieran romper algo


----------



## Dano (Abr 11, 2009)

Existe la opción "No sabe/no contesta"?

En este momento deporte 0.... no hay tiempo  


Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 11, 2009)

parkour? eso debe ser muy divertido... siempre he tenido ganas de practicarlo y luego hacen cosas muy locas...    

YouTube - salto vias del metro

YouTube - parkour

Yo he practicado remo olimpico y ciclismo de montaña... todo muy tranquilo.. nada extremo   

YouTube - Remo Olimpico en la BahÃ­a de Paita - Piura 1


----------



## jorger (Abr 12, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> parkour? eso debe ser muy divertido... siempre he tenido ganas de practicarlo y luego hacen cosas muy locas...



Hombre,yo no hago cosas tan alocadas como en el 2º video...para eso hace falta muuuuuchos días de entrenamiento  
Y aunque es un deporte no muy conocido (algunas personas lo entienden como vandalismo,no se por qué    :evil: ),tiene sus ventajas;Ves un obstáculo y en vez de dar toda una vuelta te lo saltas literalmente,además ganas en agilidad   .Lo único malo que tiene son las caídas,por lo demas...

http://img18.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zlxvxmhxnmfixkhfawh0.jpg


Un saludo


----------



## Guest (Abr 12, 2009)

jorger dijo:
			
		

> Chico3001 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entramos en un debate tipico, ¿es un deporte "para hacerse el cool" o para llegar a un sitio en el menor tiempo posible? lo digo porque hay cada uno que se hace unas movidas para saltar una valla de 1m... vease tu foto, yo solo alzo el pie con algo de carrerilla y conque hagas una caida limpia, listo.

En mi opinion es mas dificil hacer una caida limpia que te permita retomar la inercia que usar las manos como punto de apollo.


----------



## venado_bike (Abr 12, 2009)

Practico BMX desde los 13 Años.. (Ahora tengo 19) ... pero ya tengo que empezar a dejarlo.. para poder hacer una vida sin Caidas y Golpes.. jejej. . .




Saludos..


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 12, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Entramos en un debate tipico, ¿es un deporte "para hacerse el cool" o para llegar a un sitio en el menor tiempo posible? lo digo porque hay cada uno que se hace unas movidas para saltar una valla de 1m... vease tu foto, yo solo alzo el pie con algo de carrerilla y conque hagas una caida limpia, listo.
> 
> En mi opinion es mas dificil hacer una caida limpia que te permita retomar la inercia que usar las manos como punto de apollo.



La verdad yo lo veo casi como un arte marcial.... debes aprender a tener mucho dominio de tu cuerpo y usar los obstaculos a tu favor, aunque si admito muchos lo verian como una forma de "hacerse el cool"   

Pero por sobretodo te enseña a dominar tus miedos.... no cualquiera se atreve a saltar de edificio en edificio.... o a bajar de un edificio de 5 pisos sin usar las escaleras...    la verdad se me haria muy divertido, la bronca son las caidas por que en esta disciplina la mayoria deben ser de ida al hospital... .


----------



## jorger (Abr 12, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> jorger dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mm a ver,este deporte no es ni mucho menos para hacerse el cool,yo no hago este tipo de cosas para creerme ''guay'' ni nada de eso,simplemente me gusta....es como quien practica bmx,pasa lo mismo.La gente lo practica porque le gusta.Que si vale,que * hay gente que lo hace por creerse mejor y tal,pero ese no es mi caso*.

Lo que tu no sabes que en el sitio de la foto apenas hay carrerilla para dar un simple saltito encima de la valla,que con el movimiento de la foto salgo disparado a casi 2m de distacia ,y callendo bien con bastante inercia para seguir corriendo.Cosa que con un simple saltito o pasando por debajo me es casi imposible,y para rematar me quedo ''parado'' en el suelo....   ....

Lo dicho.No quiero mal rollo aquí,no me gustaría seguir con esta discusión  ops:   

Un saludo 


[/b]


----------



## jorger (Abr 12, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> ...Pero por sobretodo te enseña a dominar tus miedos....


Tu lo has dicho,el vértigo o el miedo a las alturas sobre todo....


----------



## Guest (Abr 12, 2009)

jorger dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver, si has visto mal royo donde no lo hay, perdon. Pero Digo esto porque donde yo vivo se ha "puesto de moda" hace poco hacerse mortales hacia atras sin ton ni son y decir que haces parkour. *Que no indico que sea tu caso* pero en el ejemplo de la foto me lo he imaginado pasando por debajo o apollandome en algun coche para saltarla, que igual tienes razon y no queda otra que piruetearlo saltandolo con las manos.

Otra en la que te has metido (  ) es que esto poco tiene que ver con el BMX, mas bien yo diria que es todo lo contrario; en mi caso personal yo lo hago por "vicio" desde pequeño, prefiero tomar la senda corta aunque este empredada, y luego para cojer el autobus cuando lo ves venir de lejos es una maravilla, nunca falta el tipico comentario del busero.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 12, 2009)

QUE BUENOS ! algunos de los saltos de el video de la pagina 1 ..............
pero que buenos y rebuenos.PERO CUANDO HAY CONTROL !

los saltos en largo de un edificio a otro me parece una tremenda pelotudez, son unso forros que necesitan que otros los miren, se creen que cuanto mas s egolpean mas duros se hacen ? años de judo les aseguro que no es asi, te rompes mal una pata y te queda para el resto de tu vida, vas a escuchar una vocesita interior cuando seas un poco veterano que te dira bajito :
que pelotudo que fuiste .que teremendo pelotudo, tantas cosas que podias haber hecho , y hoy dia podrias seguir haciendo si no te hubieses pasado de mambo.

lo lindo es poder seguir haceindolo siempre .

youtube esta LLENO de extremos ..que terminan en el hospital.

cuando caminan por las paredes, eo el salto sobre el auto, muy buenas varias de esas, pero siempre hay que conocer primero el terreno.

ya habia visto antes, hay un oriental que hace peliculas que a veces usa esas tecnicas chaki chan o uno de esos .
hay una , creo que era ...bah.no me acuerdo el nombre, que el loco va cayendo por los valcones y se agarra de uno en uno.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 12, 2009)

"En la vida hay algo peor que el fracaso: el no haber intentado nada."

    * Franklin Delano Roosevelt


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 12, 2009)

Hola amigos , yo practico el airsoft , ahi gente que lo conocera y gente que no, es entrenamiento fisticio militar , se utiliza replicas o jugetes que proyectan pequeñas bolitas de plastico, aca unas fotos  (( ojo¡¡ no es nada sobre las guerras ni las fomentan.. es solo un juego de descarga adrenalina ))








esta una fotico de la gente y compañeros





lindeando un muro para sorprender D





lo que necesitamos para jugar


un saludo amigos¡¡


----------



## santiago (Abr 12, 2009)

un amigo se compro un ak47 airsoft, es de metal, super real, dispara plastico, o bolas de pintura, lindos los moretones que te deja jaja

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 12, 2009)

me parece a mi o estan sin anteojos ?
si te deja un moreton en el cuerpo con ese traje entonces te pone un ojo en la nuca si te pega alli .

estos chicos !
en vez de estudiar o estar cuidando a la abuela , van por ahi a hacer lio !

como era .........?
rebeldes sin causa


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 12, 2009)

El airsoft es lo mejor ajajjaja una muy buena forma de descarga de adrenalina.


----------



## Guest (Abr 13, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> El airsoft es lo mejor ajajjaja una muy buena forma de descarga de adrenalina.



Si, y aqui muy caro


----------



## jorger (Abr 13, 2009)

> A ver, si has visto mal royo donde no lo hay, perdon. Pero Digo esto porque donde yo vivo se ha "puesto de moda" hace poco hacerse mortales hacia atras sin ton ni son y decir que haces parkour. *Que no indico que sea tu caso* pero en el ejemplo de la foto me lo he imaginado pasando por debajo o apollandome en algun coche para saltarla, que igual tienes razon y no queda otra que piruetearlo saltandolo con las manos.
> 
> Otra en la que te has metido (  ) es que esto poco tiene que ver con el BMX, mas bien yo diria que es todo lo contrario; en mi caso personal yo lo hago por "vicio" desde pequeño, prefiero tomar la senda corta aunque este empredada, y luego para cojer el autobus cuando lo ves venir de lejos es una maravilla, nunca falta el tipico comentario del busero.



A si?.Pues mira si  ahi lo hacen por moda ten por seguro que en cuanto se metan el piño van a dejarlo    .Cuando veas a esos chavales diles que eso no es parkour (siempre está el típico chulo que te da contestaciones pero bueno)    .Hacer mortales sin to ni son como tu dices se llama street stunt o free running dependiendo de como lo hagan,sin o con rrecorrido....

En cuanto al bmx,creo me has entendido mal,quise decir lo que tú,que hay gente que lo hace simplemente porque les gusta,no por llegar a un sitio lo antes posible...lo mismo pasa con el ciclismo,el baloncesto,etc etc...lo hacen simplemente por gusto a ese deporte.Aunque también están los típicos que lo hacen para creerse mejores ante la gente y que piensen: ''ala,fijate como lo hacen'' y cosas asi me ponen de los nervios  :evil:   .

Un saludo


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 13, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> me parece a mi o estan sin anteojos ?
> si te deja un moreton en el cuerpo con ese traje entonces te pone un ojo en la nuca si te pega alli .
> 
> estos chicos !
> ...



hola amigos, pues si sin gafas porque era para la foto... D o sea no era una partida real ahi solo para sacarnos unas buenas fotos ivamos asi ademas los cargadores estaban descargados ,, jugar sin gafas o protecciones para la vista es una gran locura en el airsoft, he visto con mis propios ojos una bola incrustada en la piel de la oreja..   o sea que imaginate en un ojo     

saludos colegas¡


----------



## El nombre (Abr 13, 2009)

Mi deporte favorito es el levantamiento de vidrio en barra fija.
La natación en la playa. (No entiendo como se me ponen, solo, las piernas morenas si siempre tomo la "nata" en el chiringuito de la playa.


----------



## jorger (Abr 13, 2009)

Fortivo dijo:
			
		

> fernandob dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madre mia   ,una bola incrustada en la piel de la oreja...eso ya me parece..ejem..  un poco peligroso no?
Como te de en un ojo,adios ojo   .Claro que para eso estan las gafas y las demas protecciones..

A mí me interesa,me gusta,parece muy entretenido   .Lo único que no me va de eso es la potencia de disparo,porque eso de que te dejen moratones,...no?   .Ya me gustaría practicarlo a mí     

Un saludo


----------



## JUG3RNUTAR3S (May 1, 2009)

yo estoy practicando taekwondo jooo me encanta aunque no tiene mucho que comence a practicarlo pues apenas soe cinta verde avanzada y no es por nada pero soe bueno si m surto en el area jejeje


----------



## fernandob (May 1, 2009)

comprendo en parte eso de el airsoft.
no se bien que parte de la psiquis humana descarga andar tirando de lejos unas bolitas que simulan otras bolas (de plomo las originales) que matan gente.

si tuviese que elegir deportes:
para relajarse :
natacion o buceo libre (sin equipo) .
para descargar:
judo (de suelo y suave)  o lucha libre pero de AMBOS SEXOS.
no hay como la descarga real, sacarse la bronca (igual sexo) 
o navegar por el /la otra (distinto  sexo) .

lucha en el barro, en el agua, en todos lados .
dejar la pistola de airsoft y hacer competencias en el bosque (si te atrapo sos mia) .
noches de estudio de electronica en la habitacion (tambien ambos sexos) : cada pregunta o ejercicio que haces mal tenes que sacarte una prenda.

en fin, hay muchisimo ejercicio que se puede hacer, transpirar y de paso descargarse sanamente .

no lo digo en broma.

saludos 

PD; no se si llamarlo deporte pero si pudiese, de l que pudiese .......de lo que mas creo que me gustaria (ademas de lo expuesto que "algo hice" ).
ala-delta de altura.
o ultraliviano, pero el ala - delta debe ser lo mas proximo a la realidad.
aunque me cagaria en las patas..........


----------



## JUG3RNUTAR3S (May 1, 2009)

me parece a mi o estan sin anteojos ? 
si te deja un moreton en el cuerpo con ese traje entonces te pone un ojo en la nuca si te pega alli . 

esto k dice fernandob es cierto tengo un primo que practicando eso en el tiempo fuera o no se como se llame se quitaron los lentes y una bala perdida le dio en el ojo y pues la tragedia ahorita ya no ve de ese lado practicamente esta muerto el ojo


----------



## Fortivo (May 1, 2009)

JUG3RNUTAR3S dijo:
			
		

> me parece a mi o estan sin anteojos ?
> si te deja un moreton en el cuerpo con ese traje entonces te pone un ojo en la nuca si te pega alli .
> 
> esto k dice fernandob es cierto tengo un primo que practicando eso en el tiempo fuera o no se como se llame se quitaron los lentes y una bala perdida le dio en el ojo y pues la tragedia ahorita ya no ve de ese lado practicamente esta muerto el ojo



hola amigo, siempre jugamos con gafas, sin gafas fue para la foto y estabamos sin municion   
un saludo¡¡


----------



## cesartm (May 1, 2009)

Fortivo dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos , yo practico el airsoft , ahi gente que lo conocera y gente que no, es entrenamiento fisticio militar , se utiliza replicas o jugetes que proyectan pequeñas bolitas de plastico, aca unas fotos  (( ojo¡¡ no es nada sobre las guerras ni las fomentan.. es solo un juego de descarga adrenalina ))
> 
> 
> 
> ...



e ve divertido los usan semi o completamente automatico sus rifles?
Un amigo me presto su SKS 7.62 x 39, semiautomatico de 30 rounds, me dejo moreton pero en el hombro.


----------



## _Maxi (May 2, 2009)

Yo juego tenis. Algo de voley también.


----------



## jorger (May 2, 2009)

Bueno si,yo también de vez en cuando me echo algunas partidillas con mi padre al tenis jeje,también en verano suelo jugar al basket con los amigos...


----------



## Fortivo (May 2, 2009)

cesartm dijo:
			
		

> e ve divertido los usan semi o completamente automatico sus rifles?
> Un amigo me presto su SKS 7.62 x 39, semiautomatico de 30 rounds, me dejo moreton pero en el hombro.



hola cesartm, nosotros tenemos unas normas, por ejemplo: se deve usar semiautomatica dentro de recintos pequeños como viviendas y no disparar a menos de 5 metros, con pistolas a menos de 3 metros esta prohibido, en espacios abiertos se puede usar automaticas , metralladoras de gran cadencia y rifles francotiradores . los francotiradores no pueden disparar a menos de 25 metros y no sobrepasar los 550fps en rifles automaticos francotiradores (como el PSG1)* y a menos de 30 metros en rifles francotiradores de gas comprimido y   por encima de los 550 fps (como el TANAKA M700)*. 

estas son nuestras normas de seguridad apartes de los complementos del equipamientos.  

un saludo¡

* = si quieren ver que rifles son pongan esos nombres en el google


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 11, 2009)

, deporte favorito, Gun Game en Counter Strike Online. Toda una fiesta de balas!!!


----------



## jorger (Sep 11, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:


> , deporte favorito, Gun Game en Counter Strike Online. Toda una fiesta de balas!!!


 
Hombre...si te refieres a juegos pues...
Yo opto por el medal of honor .
Un saludo.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 11, 2009)

ja pues esta bueno el foro !!! yo practico de todo un poquito es decir sin juicio. unasemana puede ser futbol, natacion, tenis de mesa...... ciclismo gimnacio y ultimamente hasta el deporte de fogonazo levantamiento y vaciado de botellas de cerveza jeje la idea es mantenerse activo siempre aunque se tenga mucho trabajo o estudio


----------



## Elisaxxx (Sep 11, 2009)

Pues a mi el foot ball


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 11, 2009)

mis pelotas favoritas !!!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 11, 2009)

!!!!!!!

Donde me apunto para el torneo de Soccer Playero 

Ya somos 2!!!!


----------



## DANYS (Sep 15, 2009)

a mi me encanta jugar futbol campo... no me lo van a creer pero soy muy buen jugador.. un dia de estos muestro mis fotos en donde estoy volando tras el balon como Iker casillas jajajaja...

en un toneo asi,, hasta me cambio a jugar futbol playa jajajajaj


----------



## saiwor (Sep 15, 2009)

... hmm juego virtual counter strike y warcraft frozen throne.... y de deporte real pues tennis de campo...


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 15, 2009)

En juegos para computadora yo soy fanatico de Ragnarok (MMORPG), Starcraft, Warcraft y Civilizacion


----------



## Elisaxxx (Sep 16, 2009)

donde podria bajar un demo???  Gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 17, 2009)

Elisaxxx dijo:


> donde podria bajar un demo???  Gracias



El Starcraft, Warcraft, y Civilizacion son 3 juegos ya bastante viejitos que aun se siguen jugando.... no creo que ya exista demo pero son muy faciles y economicos de conseguir en cualquier tienda de software.... incluso los he visto en paquete con descuento donde venden los 3 al mismo tiempo

El ragnarok es dependiente del servidor, pero acabamos de crear un servidor unos amigos y yo y estan todos cordialmente invitados a jugar.... (espero que andres no me banee por hacer propaganda )

Primero tienen que bajar el Sakray 03-25-2009 ya sea completo o en partes, la ventaja de bajarlo en partes es que pueden bajar una diferente desde cada servidor (filefront, Megaupload, Sendspace, o rapidshare) y unirlas todas al final, tengan paciencia por que el juego pesa como 1.2Gb

Despues de eso se bajan el "parche" y copian los archivos dentro del directorio del juego para que puedan entrar al servidor de AssasinRO

Finalmente solo entran al panel de control y crean una cuenta nueva, despues doble click en UpdaterAssaRO.exe para poder jugar, ingresan su nombre de usuario, contraseña y crean un personaje para comenzar a jugar.... 

La verdad es un juego muy complejo y divertido... no tiene caso que les responda dudas por aqui pero pueden preguntarlas en el foro de discusion http://assassinro.foroactivo.net/


----------



## fernandob (Sep 17, 2009)

Elisaxxx dijo:


> Pues a mi el foot ball


 
ah.volviste elisa.........
te extrañaba desde que sacaste el album 

mira, podriamos quedar en un dia una reunion grupal, digamos en una playa o parque cercano , para conocenos los de el foro y hasta jugar a la pelota.

decime que te parece.

aunque......tengo una camara de fotos que adivina el futuro y me sale esto:


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 17, 2009)

Genial esa camara!, donde puedo comprar una?


----------



## Elisaxxx (Sep 17, 2009)

Pues seria fantastico, ahora me gustaria saber que tan rayados estan esos tigres, pues creo que a la mera hora, serian  como mi gatito angelito..


----------



## fernandob (Sep 17, 2009)

en verdad, yo no se..si sos quien decis sos .

no se nada.

ni si me pondria duro o me derretiria.

de buenas a primeras , asi sin pensar lo que me surge es esto:

pero si lo pienso un poco mas ......... la cosa es terminar mas amigablemente :


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 17, 2009)

Elisaxxx, el balón es de cuero natural o sintetico?? ...;-)

Por mi parte me gusta el Basquetboll (baloncesto), aunque hace mucho no lo practico. Mi estatura es de 180 cm. Así que este deporte me queda bien!!

Saludos foristas...


----------



## GomezF (Sep 4, 2010)

A mi particularmentree me gusta la natación (la practico desde los 12, osea, hace 6 años), hoy casualmente tuve una competencia en la ciudad de Azul, prov. de Bs. As. (1º en 50 m pecho y 2º en 100croll jejej).
La verdad que es una pasión nadar por nadar, no nadar solamente para ganar. Para mí la competencia es secundaría, hay días que me meto a la pileta en hora libre y estoy nadando 45 o 50 minutos seguidos (nosé cuantos  largos serán) cualquiera que le guste la natación (y más la de larga distancia) lo puede confirmar.
En el verano también suelo a Villa Gessel y nadar de 300 a 600 metros en el mar, pasando la rompiente para no tragar agua como un condenado, con unos amigos que tienen más o menos el mismo gusto por el agua.

Bueno, saludos.


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 4, 2010)

hola, me encanta ir de pesca, tanto a pulmon como con caña de pescar me ayuda a despejar la mente un rato...aunque tengo tiempo que no lo practico...por cierto si a alguien mas le gusta les recomiendo una de mis paginas mas visitadas http://www.pescaloapulmon.com/?p=997 ...saludos


----------



## GomezF (Sep 4, 2010)

A mi no me gusta la pesca con caña y a pulmon nunca lo he hecho, pero creo que me gustaría practicarlo algún día ya que me gustan tanto la natación como la caza, jeje
Pucha, me hicistes acordar cuánto hace que no agarro la chata, cargo el 22, un par de linternas, el reflector y salgo a cazar liebres, jeje. Bueno cosas que pasan. Además, primero tengo que limpiarlo al 22. Hace casi 6 meses que no lo uso ni para práctica.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 5, 2010)

Ahhhh, Salir a cazar... aunque sea sapos y lagartijas. El chiste es disparar. aaajja


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 5, 2010)

Antes, en la escuela solia jugar futbol, era portero, tenia muy buenos reflejos, pero despues fui perdiendo practica y para completar entre al mundo nerd y esa "religion" me prohibe el deporte  Lo mas cercano "reciente" fue hace años atras cuando preste mi servicio militar obligatorio, y solo fueron 3 meses, luego me nombraron guarda comando del primer comandante del batallon y jamas hice ejercicios, jamas sali a formacion, jamas hice NADA, solo me quedaba en la oficina del coronel navegando en internet y viendo TV =/


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 5, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Antes, en la escuela solia jugar futbol, era portero, tenia muy buenos reflejos, pero despues fui perdiendo practica y para completar entre al mundo nerd y esa "religion" me prohibe el deporte  Lo mas cercano "reciente" fue hace años atras cuando preste mi servicio militar obligatorio, y solo fueron 3 meses, luego me nombraron guarda comando del primer comandante del batallon y jamas hice ejercicios, jamas sali a formacion, jamas hice NADA, solo me quedaba en la oficina del coronel navegando en internet y viendo TV =/



Yo quiero esa suerte cuando tenga que hacer mi servicio, lo más seguro es que me pongan a cortar monte en media ciudad...


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 5, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo quiero esa suerte cuando tenga que hacer mi servicio, lo más seguro es que me pongan a cortar monte en media ciudad...


Creo que con tus conocimientos y resumiendote de decir "ordene" y "entendido" te será muy facil


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 5, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Creo que con tus conocimientos y resumiendote de decir "ordene" y "entendido" te será muy facil



Agradezco esas palabras de aliento


----------



## osk_rin (Sep 5, 2010)

Atletismo, fut bol soccer y hace mucho tiempo natacion, actualmente solo salgo a correr unos cuantos kilometros por la ma-ana de 5 a 8 km, solo para no perder condicion, fut bol jugaba 3 veces por semana en una  canchita de fut bol rapido  rapido

saludos.


----------



## GomezF (Sep 6, 2010)

Bueno, acá les dejo un video (no lo filmé yo porque en esta zona no hay conejos sino liebres, que son un poco más flacas) de caza. No sé si alguna vez provaron la carne de liebre pero es bastante buena, en especial echas milanesas (mmm...) jejej.






Y acá un video del rifle que me quiero comprar:






Saludos

P.D.: tengo un mauser pero no es alemán :S. Es una réplica argentina.


----------



## Luis Morinigo (Sep 6, 2010)

yo practico atletismo (carrera 100m, posta 4x100, salto largo, 80m de vallas, impulsion de bala)


----------



## GomezF (Sep 6, 2010)

Yo solía hacer esas maratones pequeñas (de 8 a 15 km) estaban buenas, pero ahora sólo práctico natación.


----------



## lubeck (Sep 6, 2010)

Levantamiento de tarro y tabaclismo... 

Saludos...


----------



## GomezF (Sep 6, 2010)

¿Qué es tabaclismo? ¿O sería tabacalismo? En google no lo encontré.


----------



## lubeck (Sep 6, 2010)

> ¿Qué es tabaclismo?



Del Griego Tabacus-Tabaco Ciclus circulo entrada y salida ismo relativo a 
Deporte aerobico practicado en las barras paralelas, perpendiculares y en general lo que sea barra...


----------



## GomezF (Sep 6, 2010)

Uy, buenísimo, ¿como estos locos?:






Saludos, jeje.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 7, 2010)

Pobre el último tipo... Casi se lleva los blanquillos de encargo...


----------



## GomezF (Sep 7, 2010)

Jaja, sí pobre flaco.

Mis más sincero pésame 

P.D.: espero que haya preservado esperma en caso de emergencia, jajaja


----------



## ngc1976 (Sep 13, 2020)

Hace algunos años qué no lo hago, pero siempre  siento al amigo viento llamándome a qué vuelva....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2020)

ngc1976 dijo:


> Hace algunos años qué no lo hago, pero siempre  siento al amigo viento llamándome a qué vuelva....



También hace años que ya no vuelo 😭 



​


----------



## ngc1976 (Sep 13, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> También hace años que ya no vuelo 😭
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 196342
> 
> ​


Dónde volabas DOSMETROS ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2020)

Hice el curso en Manzanares , volé en Bariloche , en Salta y mayormente en Zapiranga - Brasil


----------

